# The Entity by Frank de Felitta (1978)



## AE35Unit (Sep 4, 2011)

This book has been on my partner's shelf for as long as I've known her, and I always imagined it to be a poor, cheap horror story, especially as she asked me to list it on bookmooch.com. But then I read it, and wow, it was quite good actually!

I've never heard of the author before, and he hasnt writtten a great deal but this is well written, with authority. Yes it has sexual scenes which everyone talks about but the story within is great! And creeepy! 
You begin to wonder, is the entity real or is it all a psychosis?
I recommend you read and find out.


----------

